# Woom, Pepperbike oder Kubike?



## Steffchen (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese schon länger mit, ein tolles Forum ;-)

Nun brauch ich mal Hilfe. Ein neues Rad muß her, 20 Zoll. Zur Auswahl stehen Woom4, Kubike oder Pepperbike. Kania fällt aufgrund der Farbe raus, sorry, aber ich habe ein Mädel und orange oder grün geht gar nicht ;-(

Ja, was nehmen? Die Kleine wird im September 6, ist knapp 1,20 groß und eher zart. Wir wohnen im Kraichgau, also nicht flach, sondern sehr hügelig. Bis jetzt wurde nur Asphalt gefahren, demnächst soll es aber auch in den Wald und die Berge gehen.

Was ist der "Nachteil" bei Pepper, die stehen ja mit € 300,- nen ganzen Hunderter günstiger da?

Bei Womm hatte ich einen sehr netten telefonischen Kontakt und ein gutes Gefühl, leider etwas schwerer als die beiden anderen Räder, wobei Pepper das Gewicht ohne Pedale angibt mit 8,1Kg. Also ist da auch nicht mehr soviel Unterschied zum Woom.

Wozu würdet ihr tendieren? Ach so, wir sind absolut keine Schrauber, Reifen wechseln ginge noch gerade so, aber mehr nicht 

Ach so, Woom hat nur noch 5 Räder, dann erst wieder im Oktober lieferbar. Auf diesen letzten 5 Rädern ist ne Shimanoschaltung drauf statt der sonst übrlichen SRAM, ist das ein Nachteil?

Danke schonmal!

Gruß

Steffi


----------



## Ann (30. Juli 2014)

auf was für farben steht denn das töchterlein? Kania geht bei meiner auch nicht, aber Woom auch nicht, das rot-weiß hat er nie gefallen - tja, so sans die madls 
klar sollen die räder leicht sein, aber sie müssen auch gefallen. bin ja froh, daß es mittlerweile wieder hersteller gibt, die mädchenfarben anbieten und keine bleischweine verkaufen. meine kleine hätte sich bestimmt für kubike in pink mit prinzessin entschieden, dann pepper in lila oder türkis. frag sie doch mal, damit du auf nummer sicher gehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffchen (30. Juli 2014)

Ja, worauf steht sie...pink halt 

Das rot-weiße von Woom wird aber auch akzeptiert, weil, das hat ne Freundin in 16 Zoll  und sie ist mal drauf gefahren. Ihr hättet die Augen sehen sollen, das 16er Woom ist nämlich 4 Kilo leichter als ihr jetziges 16er. Tja, da geht dann auch rot. Wobei das in "echt" wirklich absolut toll aussieht, das strahlt richtig. Bei Kubike wär es das pinke, logo und bei Pepper halt das Rote, wobei das nicht so gut ankommt.


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2014)

Kania bekommt man doch in Wunschfarbe, sofern Rohrahmen lagernd sind. Ansonsten was technisch passendes kaufen und umlackieren bzw. umdekorieren.


----------



## Ann (30. Juli 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ansonsten was technisch passendes kaufen und umlackieren bzw. umdekorieren.



naja, du weißt schon, daß man beim umlackieren, das ganze rad auseinanderbauen muß, wenn man es gescheit machen will? steffi schrieb aber, daß sie absolut keine schrauber sind, da würde ich das nicht empfehlen. dann bleibt nur was mit sticker und folie etc. aber wenn die grundfarbe nicht stimmt, ist das auch nicht so dolle. 

wir wollten damals auch einen kania rahmen lackieren, aber der kontakt war leider so schleppend, zum teil ewig auf antworten warten müssen etc., da fiel es dann ganz aus der auswahl. 

frog würde vielleicht auch noch in frage kommen, oder? 

PS: gibt es bei kania keinen shop mehr - geht das nur noch über die händler? sind die überhaupt lieferbar?


----------



## Steffchen (30. Juli 2014)

[QUOTE="Ann, post: 12179342, member: 82141"

PS: gibt es bei kania keinen shop mehr - geht das nur noch über die händler? sind die überhaupt lieferbar?[/QUOTE]

Doch, hier:
http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Fahrraeder-20/
Kann man ganz normal bestellen. Hab gerade bis zum Warenkorb getestet.


----------



## Steffchen (30. Juli 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Kania bekommt man doch in Wunschfarbe, sofern Rohrahmen lagernd sind. Ansonsten was technisch passendes kaufen und umlackieren bzw. umdekorieren.



Das wußte ich gar nicht, danke. Wobei die Tendenz jetzt stark zum Woom geht. Kind hat heute Abend gewählt 

Mich interessiert aber immer noch die Sache mit der Schaltung. Ist SRAM nun besser beim Kinderbike oder nicht


----------



## Steffchen (30. Juli 2014)

Wir haben heute nochmal gemessen. Kind ist 1,18 groß und Schrittlänge ist 51cm. Passt das beim Woom 4. Die geben 50,5 mittlere Überstandshöhe an und 59cm min. Sattelhöhe. Passt da überhaupt oder ist das noch viel zu groß? Am Telefon meinten sie, bei 120 Größe geht das 20er locker


----------



## Ann (30. Juli 2014)

Steffchen schrieb:


> Doch, hier:
> http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Fahrraeder-20/
> Kann man ganz normal bestellen. Hab gerade bis zum Warenkorb getestet.



AHA, danke. ich hab unter .eu geschaut, denn erst war es glaub .de, dann .eu und nun anscheinend com, da kam man ja durcheinander kommen 

also vom durchlesen der daten auf der woom seite, würde ich sage, das woom ist noch ein stück zu groß


----------



## DianaD80 (31. Juli 2014)

Benjamin ist eigentlich auch noch zu klein für sein Beinn 20L, da steht auf der Islabike Seite auch drinnen, dass das Kind 1,20 groß sein soll, er ist aber erst 1,12 passt trotzdem schon. (auch bei der BIL haben noch ca. 6cm zu den Maßen auf der Homepage gefehlt) Die Spacer nach oben, damit der Lenker tiefer kommt und den Vorbau gedreht und er sitzt super drauf.

Kommt glaube ich auch drauf an, wie gut das Kind Rad fährt. Benjamin hatte auch bei seinem Cnoc den Sattel immer so, dass er gerade mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden kam und so ist es jetzt auch.

Hatte hier nicht einer im Forum mal ein 20er Woom? Oder war das ein 24er?


----------



## Zugpferd (5. August 2014)

KUBike am Dienstag letzter Woche aus der Schweiz bestellt, Freitag in D geliefert, Sonntag getestet:






Es gibt nichts zu bereuen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffchen (5. August 2014)

Unser Woom4 ist gestern auch gekommen, bin begeistert. Am Donnerstag bestellt, am Montag da, von Wien nach Deutschland per GLS. Eindruck ist sehr gut. Es passt auch super, ist NICHT zu groß wie befürchtet, im Gegenteil, ich konnte den Sattel schon etwas hochstellen.
Kind ist 1,18 groß, Woom 4 passt perfekt, also die Angaben bei Woom kann man getrost nach unten korrigieren!


----------



## MrBiker82 (18. August 2015)

Ich bin auch seit einigen Wochen auf der Suche nach einem Bike für meine Tochter (als Nachfolger für das BMW Kidsbike 14").
Leider geht es mir wie vielen, bin unsicher welches Bike von Preis-Leistung am sinnvollsten ist, daher habe ich mal ein paar Daten gegenübergestellt, und wüßte gern eure Empfehlung (das Pepperbike ist nur morgen zu diesem Preis erhältlich)

Pepperbike   8,0kg  329€
Frog small	8,5kg   335€
Pakka		  8,7kg   314€
Kubike		  7,7kg  399€
Cycletech	 8,3kg  429€
Islabike		7,5kg  468€
Orbea Team  9,1kg  359€ 

--> bis auf Orbea & Islabike zzgl. Versandkosten (~20€)

Vom Wiederverkaufswert sollten Islabike und Cycletech am höchsten angesiedelt werden, zumal Cycletech den Preis für das 2015er Modell auf 599€ angehoben hat. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Wir fahren in der Regel Radwege, wobei meine Tochter im Schnitt 8-10km/h schafft, zwischenzeitlich auch mal Spitzengeschwindigkeiten von knapp 20km/h.
Größe: 110cm, Schrittlänge: 51cm.

Ich freue mich auf eure Empfehlungen / Meinungen.


----------



## MrBiker82 (18. August 2015)

.


----------



## track94 (18. August 2015)

Sommerloch ,scheint sich noch keiner in den Keller zu verkriechen 

Das Orbea hab ich mir letztes Jahr angeschaut  passte bei einer 51 cm  SL gut  gefählt mir vom Rahmen her sehr gut.

Wir haben von Pepper das Vorgängermodell vom Team und sind sehr zufrieden damit.
Unser Bike ist halt etwas schwerer als das Team und ich hab ordentlich Teile getauscht (wäre allerdings nicht nötig gewesen )
Es gab ein zwei Sachen die mir nicht gefallen haben die aber beim Team geändert worden sind .
Die hinteren Cantisockel waren etwas niedrig sodass in Verbindung mit der V-Brake der Platz fur die Steckschutzbleche sehr klein war.
Auf den Bildern der Homepage sieht das jetzt viel besser aus und die Bremsen sind jetzt besser.

Gewichtstuning Potentzial gibt es natürlich immer ' so könnte man für ca 70€ nochmals 400gr. Einsparen können wenn man Lenker ,Vorbau,Griffe und Reifen tauscht.

Gruß Lars


----------



## MrBiker82 (18. August 2015)

Ich habe gerade hin und her kalkuliert. Bei Ebay wurde vor ein paar Tagen ein Moskito für 370€ mit Versand versteigert (mit Carbon Sattelstütze [wobei ich keine Ahnung habe wieviel sowas kostet].
Dementsprechend sollte man doch einem einem größeren Werterhalt beim Moskito ausgehen, zumal Pepperbike weniger bekannt erscheint.

Selbst im Angebot kostet das Pepperbike 348€ inkl. Versand vs. 429€ fürs Moskito.

Oder schätze ich den Wertverlust falsch ein?


----------



## Ann (18. August 2015)

ich denke du mißt dem wiederverkaufswert einen zu hohen stellenwert ein.  wielange wird es gefahren? wie schaut es dann nach dem fahren aus? im moment sind isla und auch Cycletech wegen dem kurs so teuer etc.  wie geht das weiter? wie bekannt ist pepper bis dahin? irgendwie alles unbekannte....

wichtig ist, was von der geo her wirklich paßt und ob es dem kind auch gefällt. entscheiden mußt du, das kann dir keiner abnehmen. ich würde das cycletech nicht kaufen, wenn ich jetzt hier wählen mußte, wäre mein wahl das kubike, denn bei dem finde ich preis, leistung, gewicht und design einfach am besten. ich glaube auch daß kubike wird einen hohen wiederverkaufswert haben. kubike hat es damals noch nicht gegeben, muß aber auch sagen, wir haben den kauf vom isla, auch zum hohen kurs, noch keine sekunde bereut! aber frage 10 leute und du bekommst 11 verschiedene meinungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (18. August 2015)

Über den Wertverlust mache ich mir keine Gedanken aber 370€ für ein gebrauchtes 430€ bike würde ich nicht bezahlen ..dann Kauf ich neu.

ich hab zwei Jungs und wenn die das Rad in 4-5 Jahren durch haben.....mach ich die Lackschutzfolie ab schraub die orig. Teile dran und schaue was ich noch kriege


----------



## track94 (18. August 2015)

Das 20" Moskito hat eine 300 mm Sitzrohrlänge  und soll eine 140 mm Kurbellänge und ein Kettenblatt mit 36 T haben ist vielleicht bei einer SL 51 nicht so ideal .
Die meisten 20" haben eine Sitzrohrlänge von 260 mm und Kurbellängen von 115 mm


----------



## MrBiker82 (18. August 2015)

Ich denke, dass die potentiellen Käufer in 2 Jahren einen Neupreis von 599€ sehen und dann bereit sind mehr als  50% davon zu zahlen.
Lackschutzfolie ist allerdings ein guter Plan


----------



## MrBiker82 (18. August 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Das 20" Moskito hat eine 300 mm Sitzrohrlänge  und soll eine 140 mm Kurbellänge und ein Kettenblatt mit 36 T haben ist vielleicht bei einer SL 51 nicht so ideal .
> Die meisten 20" haben eine Sitzrohrlänge von 260 mm und Kurbellängen von 115 mm


Guter Hinweis. Ansonsten fährt die Kleine in diesem Jahr noch mit dem 14" BMW Kidsbike und steigt im nächsten Jahr um.


----------



## Ann (18. August 2015)

MrBiker82 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die potentiellen Käufer in 2 Jahren einen Neupreis von 599€ sehen und dann bereit sind mehr als  50% davon zu zahlen.



Wenn in 2 Jahren immer noch leichtere und bessere Räder für unter 400 Euro zu haben sind, wen juckt dann der damalige Neupreis? Ich würde nie ein Rad für 300 Euro gebraucht kaufen, das schwerer ist als ein neues für 350-399 Euro! Zumal wenn du jetzt kaufst, es eben nur einen Neupreis von 399-430 Euro hat und auch kein Moskito 2015 ist, das laut HP auch nur 459 Euro kosten soll und nur 7,75 kg hat. Die Käufer in der Preisklasse schauen schon ganz genau...

PS: War die ebay-Aktion auch nicht gepusht?


----------



## MrBiker82 (18. August 2015)

Also die 599€ hatte ich tatsächlich auf der HP für das 2015er gelesen.

Hier die Artikelnr.  231647924775


----------



## Ann (18. August 2015)

599 CHF, also Franken.... http://www.mtbcycletech.com/core/sh...UzREc=&parmz=39e872652edf2dda2f6845a6dd17e18b
und du kaufst halt das alte Modell, das auch schwerer ist!


----------



## MrBiker82 (18. August 2015)

Und nun wirfst du mich wieder einen Schritt zurück.
Dachte nun bei 50€ mehr fürs Moskito gegenüber Pepperbike, wäre ersteres die sinnvollere Wahl. Nur damit kann die Kleine jetzt auch nicht fahren.


----------



## Ann (18. August 2015)

teilweise kann ich deine gedankengänge nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen. daher jetzt mal die direkte frage, wenn du bereit bist 400 euro für ein moskito auszugeben, was spricht dann bitte gegen ein kubike, das wesentlich leichter ist, genauso viel kostet und vor allem jetzt auch schon gefahren werden kann?


----------



## MrBiker82 (19. August 2015)

Nunja, ich bezaahle auch 500€ wenn der Wertverlust nach 2 Jahren absehbar und im Rahmen ist und da erschien mir das Moskito als am sinnvollsten. Technisch dem Kubike nicht ebenbürtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (19. August 2015)

Ohne dich verwirren zu wollen aber wenn dir ein Wiederverkauf so wichtig ist wie sieht es denn dann mit Kania aus


----------



## DianaD80 (19. August 2015)

Ich würde mir nicht so viele Gedanken über den Wiederverkauf machen, sondern mehr darum auf welchen Rad mein Kind am Besten sitzt und Spaß hat. Wir haben seit etwas über einem Jahr ein Beinn 20L in Verwendung und sind absolut begeistert und zufrieden damit. Wenn ich jetzt noch einmal vor der Entscheidung über ein 20 Zoll Rad wäre, würde ich aber jetzt ohne zu zögern ein Kubike nehmen.
Auch das wird sich in ein paar Jahren in den richtigen Kreisen gut verkaufen lassen!
Unser 24er nächstes Jahr wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Kubike.


----------



## copso (19. August 2015)

Habe eben schon etwas in einem anderen Thread dazu geschrieben. Wir haben uns vor kurzem für das KUbikes 20 entschieden und es keinen Moment bereut. Die Ergonomie ist aus meiner Sicht kaum besser umsetzbar und vom Gewicht (ca. 7,5 kg) ideal. Super Service und freundliche Ansprechpartner runden das ganze noch ab. Zudem wäre ich nicht bereit Preiserhöhungen auf Grund eines schwachen Euros zu finanzieren, daher würden ausländische Anbieter derzeit für mich rausfallen.

Kann DianaD80 nur zustimmen - sich (zu viel) Gedanken über den späteren Wiederverkauf zu machen, ist die falsche Herangehensweise. Zumal jede Macke oder Beschädigung, dann wohl zu Schweißausbrüchen bei Mama und Papa führen dürften. Wer die hier angesprochenen Marken kauft, wird am Ende sicherlich auch beim Wiederverkauf belohnt, aber wichtiger ist die Zeit dazwischen. So war es auch bei unserem Kinderanhänger (Cougar 2), im nachhinein entschädigt jede Tour für den im ersten Moment hoch erscheinenden Anschaffungspreis.

PS.: Das Kubikes in Pink mit matt schwarzer (Kontrast)Gabel - sieht wirklich schick aus;-)


----------



## Ann (19. August 2015)

MrBiker82 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich bezaahle auch 500€ wenn der Wertverlust nach 2 Jahren absehbar und im Rahmen ist und da erschien mir das Moskito als am sinnvollsten. Technisch dem Kubike nicht ebenbürtig?



Warum am sinnvollsten? Fast alle Kenner her würden das Moskito bzgl. der Geo nicht wirklich vorziehen..... Und Kubike wird auch einen hohen Wiederverkaufswert haben, vor allem bei Eltern, die Wert auf Gewicht, Geo und Design legen!

Ich hab schon mehrmals gesagt, du gehst falsch ran, die anderen sehen es auch so, aber gut, dein Ding, ich bin nun raus!


----------



## MrBiker82 (19. August 2015)

copso schrieb:


> Habe eben schon etwas in einem anderen Thread dazu geschrieben. Wir haben uns vor kurzem für das KUbikes 20 entschieden und es keinen Moment bereut. Die Ergonomie ist aus meiner Sicht kaum besser umsetzbar und vom Gewicht (ca. 7,5 kg) ideal.


Kannst du bitte die Maße deines Kindes angeben, damit ich abschätzen kann inwiefern unsere Tochter schon jetzt damit fahren kann?!


----------



## copso (19. August 2015)

...sie ist im Juli 6 geworden und müsste jetzt so 121-122cm groß sein. Schritthöhe hab ich leider keine parat. Beim Sattel ist aber auch noch Luft nach unten. Generell gefällt mir, dass Sie trotz des sportlich ausgelegten Rads keine zu gestreckte Sitzposition hat. Das war mir bei der Rahmengeometrie (neben dem Gewicht) besonders wichtig. Den Rest kann man dann über die Längsausrichtung des Sattels regeln.

Ich denke, dass die auf der Webseite angegeben Größen auch wirklich praxistauglich sind (ab 110 cm Körpergröße / 50 cm Innenbeinlänge)


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2015)

Das mit dem Wiederverkaufswert ist wie beim VW kaufen. Neu bezahl ich viel mehr, damit ich spaeter ein bisschen mehr zurueckbekomme.
Wenn ich nur die Betraege sehe, haut das vielleicht hin, aber wenn ich die Differenz ausrechne, sieht das anders aus.

Beispiel:
Teures Rad fuer 500 Euro gekauft, spaeter fuer 250 Euro verkauft, 250 Euro verlust. (50% eigene Angabe)
Kubike fuer 350 Euro gekauft, spaeter fuer 200 Euro verkauft, 150 Euro verlust.
Gebrauchte Kaniabikes gehen mittlerweile auch zu hohen Kursen weg.

Und die Geo vom Kubike, Kania und Co ist besser als die vom Moskito.


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2015)

Moskito ist zu groß und Kurbel zu lang. Glaub mir, spreche aus Erfahrung ;o)

Nimm das KuBike, wäre meine Wahl in Deinem Fall. Leicht, Geo passt auch für kleinere Kinder. Werterhalt wird super sein (und ist nicht alles, da stimme ich mit anderen Postern vollkommen überein).


----------

